# Garages selling secondhand cars



## Tala Orchard (Jun 25, 2015)

My husband and I are on the Altiplano de Granada. We need to buy another car as we will not be able to keep the Motability vehicle we currently have.

Please can anyone recommend any garages selling secondhand cars South of Madrid? And do they have websites?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Milanuncios coche is a useful starting point.

https://www.milanuncios.com/coches-de-segunda-mano/

many but not all dealers advertise on here. You can select area, type of vehicle , auto/manual and price bands so on. Private sale or trader. Quite a few of the traders also have their own websites.

If you need a vehicle adapted in a specific way you might consider bringing one from Britain. There are downsides of that which are well documented on this and other expat forums.


----------



## Joker1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Just browsed through ten pages of this site for the Alicante region and could not find any 4x4s for sale. Are the banned in Spain?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Joker1 said:


> Just browsed through ten pages of this site for the Alicante region and could not find any 4x4s for sale. Are the banned in Spain?


There's 25,000+ on there. You just have to put in 'todoterreno'


At top change " en todo España" to the region you want.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is the link now I can post them. :lol:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Venta de coches 4x4 todoterreno de ocasión y segunda mano . Todoterrenos de todos los modelos: Jeep Grand Cherokee, Land Rover Discovery, Defender, Santana,...


----------



## Tala Orchard (Jun 25, 2015)

When we left Baza this morning, we spotted a site selling 4x4s and nothing else so we do not see therefore how they can be banned.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I drive one in Spain so no they are not banned !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You could also try www.autoscout24.es


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Tala Orchard said:


> When we left Baza this morning, we spotted a site selling 4x4s and nothing else so we do not see therefore how they can be banned.


I don't think anybody said they were banned, I think it was a question. ¿No?


----------



## Joker1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Roy C said:


> I don't think anybody said they were banned, I think it was a question. ¿No?


Yes it was a question, I have been looking for a Toyota Landcruiser on Spanish Used Car sites and they are few and far between Until I saw this 4x4 site!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Joker1 said:


> Yes it was a question, I have been looking for a Toyota Landcruiser on Spanish Used Car sites and they are few and far between Until I saw this 4x4 site!


There are over 250 on autoscout24


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Here is the link now I can post them. :lol:
> 
> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Venta de coches 4x4 todoterreno de ocasión y segunda mano . Todoterrenos de todos los modelos: Jeep Grand Cherokee, Land Rover Discovery, Defender, Santana,...


@Gus-lopez, slightly off topic, but many moons ago you wrote that one can NOT sell a UK plated vehicle in Spain (as in it's illegal).

This topic has recently popped up again - do you have any reference for that fact please?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> @Gus-lopez, slightly off topic, but many moons ago you wrote that one can NOT sell a UK plated vehicle in Spain (as in it's illegal).
> 
> This topic has recently popped up again - do you have any reference for that fact please?


... anyone?


----------

